# aquasun daylight



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i bought URI 72" 165W Aquasun Daylight VHO Fluorescent Bulb
there 10K why is the bulb pink and give out pink light if its white spectrum. help. is pink color ok


----------

